

Anonymous creates profit center with duck duck go - bigmetalman
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/03/anonymous-creates-profit-center-with-duck-duck-go/

======
jstalin
Perhaps the most incomprehensible blog post I've read in weeks.

